# Do Clown Loaches eat plants?



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Not in my limited experience (one trio.) They would dig them up by rooting around occasionally. They do require a larger tank as they have the potential of reaching 12+ inches which is a rather large fish .


----------



## KAComstock (Oct 25, 2006)

Glad to hear that. I knew they could reach 3", but had no idea they could reach 12".

Sorry but I'm gonna get off subject real quick. Just went to PetSmart and it bummed me out to see all the dead fish...and the sad conditions. And their plants are always wrecked. I know better than to buy anything there; at least anything living. 

Okay...I'm sure this is an old story for people on this forum...sorry.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Sometimes you'll get a group that likes to puncture leaves. Not all of them do it.


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

not good for plants with fine root systems ... they like to dig through soil, sand, gravel etc etc and tend to uproot small plants while looking for a snack


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

oh ... and although they don't eat plants, they will eat all of your snails and shrimp


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

My loaches eat little holes through plants. I know of someone who also keeps loaches and has a semi planted tank and has no problems with his loaches eating through plants. I'm not sure if they all do it or just one or a couple. I'm not sure if it/they acquired the taste for leafage when I introduced some veggies in the tank.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I have had 3 of them for 1.5 years and added another 3 a few months ago. The biggest one so far is 4-5", and yeah, they need a large tank once they start getting bigger. I wouldnt keep clowns unless I new I was going to get a 120G at the very minimum. So far I have not seen mine eat any plants, or damage any plants although I have heard they can be the hole-puncher of the plant world. I havent even had any problems with them digging up plants either... not sure... perhaps since I use flourite maybe its just heavier. I also have a pair of shrimp in there with em, about 3-4" long and so far so good, but I have accepted that I am taking a chance with that.


----------



## KAComstock (Oct 25, 2006)

Thx all. After your input(s), and as much as I love clowns, I'll probably stay away. Mostly because they get so big (don't know why I thought they only reach 3" long)...and I always get so attch'd to my fish and would hate to hand 'em off to someone else once they got too big.

I guess I better stay safe and conventional on this--my 1st planted tank. Thank again all!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

They can get up to 13" or so, but they seem to grow at a slow rate. If you do get them, you're children or gran children will probably see them close to that size.


----------

